
I Hope You Get Fired - nandorsky
https://medium.com/@NateAndorsky/i-hope-you-get-fired-6e5fc430036d
======
bobsam
But should you just accept being treated that way without a fight?

And what happened to that company? Are they still around?

~~~
nandorsky
Do you mean being let go?

Sort of... they are now a part of TechStars

